# Video rückwärts laufen lassen (hab kein premiere)



## Calavera (16. Oktober 2007)

Hi leuts

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen. Ich möchte ein video file so bearbeiten dass es rückwärts läuft. Weiss jemand ob es vielleicht ein kleines Programm (open source, freeware?) gibt mit dem ich das bewerkstelligen könnte? ich hab leider kein gutes Videobearbeitungsprog.

thx im voraus

cal


----------



## Zinken (16. Oktober 2007)

Und wieder einmal kann man nur sagen: Virtual Dub. Ich glaube zwar nicht, daß es dafür eine spezielle Funktion gibt, aber über Einzelbilder geht es auf jeden Fall.
Film als Bildsequenz exportieren (Bmp,Tif,...), Bilder in umgekehrter Reihenfolge benennen (zB. mit XnView) und wieder importieren, als Avi speichern.


----------



## chris_94 (29. Oktober 2007)

> Hab leider keine guten Progs


 ok und welchen Programme hast du?
wenn du Magix Video deLuxe oder sowas hast, dann geht das mit schätzungsweise 5 Klicks, außerdem ist es keine solche Fummelarbeit, wie wenn du es Frame für Frame zusammenfügst...
ansonsten such mal nach ner Demo von Magix, After effects( ok, das is einn bisschen übertrieben, aber damit kannst du auch Audio rückwarts laufen lassen...), Pinnacle etc.
wenn du ein Programm hast, schreib einfach wieder zurück und ich kann dir weiterhelfen...


----------



## Tuefl (31. Oktober 2007)

erm pinnacle

Ich habe Pinnacle Studio 8 und suche auch gerade nach nem Programm mit dem ich das video umkehren kann aber ich wüsste nicht wie man das mit Pinnacle macht aber wie gesagt ich kenn mich nicht sehr gut aus und es kann auch sein das es mit ner neueren Version geht.
Bitte schreiben wenn einer weiß ob es auch mit dieser Version geht (Pinnacle studio 8 ) 

Danke!


----------



## chris_94 (2. November 2007)

Pinnacle Hotline sagt, dass das mit Pinnacle Studio 8 nicht geht, wie gesagt, ich hab Magix Video deluxe, und bin davon recht überzeugt (damit geht es und zwar sehr einfach).
Wenn du mal bei Pearl vorbeischaust(http://www.pearl.de) gibts die neuste deluxe Version für ich glaub 30 euro, kannst ja noch bei ebay nachgucken...
Auf jeden Fall find ich das Programm echt super und bin absolut überzeugt davon...
Also Magix ist auf jeden Fall ne Anschaffung wert...


----------



## Tuefl (3. November 2007)

erm ich habe mir gerade erst die Testversion von Magix runtergeladen doch ich finds einfach nicht wo man das video rückwärts laufen lassen kann...

kann mir einer ne anleitung sagen wie man das machen kann
wäre sehr nett!


----------



## chris_94 (4. November 2007)

Wenn du Magix hast, dann starte es und importiere deinen Film. Aber eins muss dir klar sein: mit Magix kannst du nur Video, aber kein Audio rückwärts abspielen...
ok zuerst musst du deinen Videostreifen (das ist die Zeile im Editorfenster, wo die Bilder sind) von dem Audiostreifen (der Streifen darunter) trennen. das machst du indem du das ganze mit links einmal anklickst und womit blau markierst. Dann gehst du in der Zeile darüber auf das offene Vorhängeschloss und tataa Video und Audio sind getrennt.
Jetzt rechtklickst du auf dein Video und öffnest im darauf folgenden Menü "Videoeffekte..."
Im darauf erscheinenden Fenster steht auf der linken Seite "Play-Speed" darunter dann ein "Zahlenstrahl" und daneben steht "1.00". Aus "1.00" machst du einfach "-1.00", klickst auf ok und schon spielt dein Video sich rückwärts ab.


----------



## M4EX (4. November 2007)

Zur Not geht´s auch mit  PaintShop Pro ´s Animationshop von  zb. Version 7.
Super Programm für kleines Geld.


----------



## Tuefl (4. November 2007)

danke für die super anleitung
werd mich mal an die arbeit machen =)


----------

